Ask HN: What are some of your favourite technical blogs? - tiniuclx
======
tiniuclx
[https://cstack.github.io/db_tutorial/](https://cstack.github.io/db_tutorial/)
I found this blog to be quite interesting because it deals with something I
don't really spend time thinking about: the internals of a database engine.
It's fascinating to see how the sausage is made.

[https://lwn.net/Articles/250967/](https://lwn.net/Articles/250967/) \- 'What
every programmer should know about memory' is a very in-depth series of
articles mostly about RAM, but also CPU Cache and general performance. While
it is 10 years old, memory technology hasn't kept up with CPU speeds, and it
is often a bottleneck - perhaps making the articles even more relevant today.

[http://paulgraham.com/articles.html](http://paulgraham.com/articles.html) \-
I feel like every reader of Hacker News must have come across this at some
point, but it's still worth bringing up. Paul Graham writes about start-ups,
LISP, about technology in general, and sometimes about society.

